# All Users: Check your Signature



## Caskbill

*Is your DISboard Signature Legal?*

In order to keep the DISboards both friendly and efficient, there are guidelines users are to follow when developing their signatures.  Many users are unaware of the guidelines and unknowingly create signatures that in many cases exceed the guidelines.

*NOW is the time to check your signature and make certain you're legal.*

_While we send out notices to those users who have signatures that do not meet guidelines, this is time consuming for the moderators and Tech Support volunteers on these boards.  In some cases when a user does not correct a signature, it is necessary for us to delete their signature entirely.  This can be unfortunate if someone has put a lot of effort into creating their signature._

*The MAIN violations we commonly find are listed below:*

1.  No more than *three* images are allowed.  All of the following each count as an image:  (1) A photo, (2) A Clipart, (3) A Countdown, (4) A 'sparkly' signature, (5) Any non DISboard smilie, (6) Eggs.  Note also that WISH images each count toward the maximum of three images allowed.

Thus if you have a sparkly signature line, 2 photos, 3 countdowns, 2 eggs, and 1 WISH, your total image count is 9, or triple the allowed number.

Remember, if you add any type of Holiday decorations to your signature, it all counts toward 3-image maximum.
------------------------------------------------------------
2.  No single image may exceed *550 pixels in width nor 200 pixels in height*.  The old standard was that all images combined must fit within a single 400x400 square.  This was changed earlier this year to the current requirement.  If you have a signature developed to the old requirements, you need to fix it to meet the current requirements.

The most common item we find are users with an image that is greater than the allowed 200 pixel maximum height requirement.  Be sure you check ALL your images in your signature to be sure none of them exceeds 200 pixels tall.
------------------------------------------------------------
3.  The *TOTAL filespace * of all your images combined must not exceed *50KB*.  (That's 51,200 bytes).

One item we commonly find are uses of animated gifs which can have very large filesizes.  If you have an animated gif such as a sparkly signature, or other 'moving' image, be sure you add up all the filesizes for all images.  If you have highly detailed photos, it's also easy to exceed the 50KB combined filespace limit.
------------------------------------------------------------
4.  The *TOTAL number of lines * in your signature may not exceed *12*.  All of the following count as a line: (1) a line of text, (2) a blank line, (3) an image of any kind on it's own line (such as photo, countdown, smilie, egg, etc), (4) any type of spacer such as a dashed line.   

The most common item we find here are users with a long vertical list of their WDW trips. Instead of putting all these on separate lines, one on top of the other, it's suggested you put them on one horizontal line going across the page.  Many users do this and differentiate the trips by using different colors, etc.
------------------------------------------------------------


*Note: The above items are not all inclusive*.  There are other signature requirements.  You can see the full Signataure Guidelines with samples by clicking HERE .  This also gives you an explanation on why the guidelines are important.

If you don't know if your photo, countdown, etc meets guidelines, you can look at your signature in one of your posts, and right-click directly on the image, and from the drop-down menu, select PROPERTIES.  The image's properties will show.  There you can get both it's filesize and it's dimensions ( Width x Height).  If the height dimension is greater than 200 your image does not meet guidelines.

If you add up the filesizes of all your images, and the total exceeds 51,200 bytes, then you do not meet guidelines.

You can see a typical Properties screen in the example below.







*Thank you for your cooperation.  If anyone needs technical help, feel free to visit the Technical Support Forum .*


----------



## kretsinger

Dis boards.


----------

